# Another bf question



## Boog0515 (Feb 18, 2008)

my bf HATES veggies with a passion.  when he gets a salad he gets no tomato or cukes.  he wont eat carrots or  celery when they come with wings.  i just recently got him to like red onions on a sub at subway and once in a while he'll have those even though they not veggies.  broccoli and cauliflower too. everything but corn and potatoes,  they are the only things he will eat.  

is there anyway i can get him to eat some veggies.  he loves steak sauce and blue cheese as dressings.   any ideas?


----------



## babetoo (Feb 18, 2008)

Boog0515 said:


> my bf HATES veggies with a passion. when he gets a salad he gets no tomato or cukes. he wont eat carrots or celery when they come with wings. i just recently got him to like red onions on a sub at subway and once in a while he'll have those even though they not veggies. broccoli and cauliflower too. everything but corn and potatoes, they are the only things he will eat.
> 
> is there anyway i can get him to eat some veggies. he loves steak sauce and blue cheese as dressings. any ideas?


 
i don't think there is much u can do. my husband ate the same way but he did eat green beans as well. boring to cook for but not a deal breaker.

babe


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 18, 2008)

Maybe he'd eat cukes in rice wine vinegar. My guys like this. Peel and slice thinly your cucumber and place in a shallow dish. Pour rice wine vinegar over them and top with toasted sesame seeds. The rice wine vinegar is sweet.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 18, 2008)

There are a lot more veggies you can try. Check out this list: WHFoods: The World's Healthiest Foods There are recipes on the site for all of them, too.

Have you tried roasting some vegetables? They have an entirely different flavor cooked this way. How about stir-fries? The added flavors can make the flavors of the veggies less prominent.

How old is your BG? When DH was younger, he had a long list of veggies he would not eat, like carrots, mushrooms and asparagus. Then he discovered roasted asparagus and was a convert. These days, he's not so adamant that carrots not touch his other food  I make spring rolls or stir-fries or pot roast with a variety of ingredients, and as long as the carrot pieces aren't too large, he'll eat them along with everything else.

We also eat a lot of peppers. I don't especially like them raw, so I put them in pasta dishes, stir-fries, etc. Which reminds me - you can add a cup or so of minced veggies (use a food processor to get tiny pieces) to spaghetti sauce or curry sauce or enchilada filling. Maybe he'll eat them that way. HTH.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 18, 2008)

Leave him alone and stop bugging him about his likes and dislikes.


----------



## GB (Feb 18, 2008)

Boog0515 said:


> i just recently got him to like red onions on a sub at subway and once in a while he'll have those even though they not veggies.


Since when are onions not veggies?

A trick mothers sometimes use it to puree veggies and mix them in with other things.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 18, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Leave him alone and stop bugging him about his likes and dislikes.


You're right, Andy. He isn't a child. I'm a picky eater, too, and I hate it when people try to get me to eat stuff I don't like. But us women are bombarded with all sorts of guilt if our families don't eat a "healthy" diet. Sometimes it makes us worry way too much about what someone _else_ puts in their mouth. Thanks for reminding us.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 18, 2008)

You can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink. Sometimes the harder you push the more they 'dig' their heels in. Gentle reminders and asking him to keep an open mind are your best bet.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 18, 2008)

As Andy said, just let him be..Fix his potatoes and his corn..But make sure to prepare yourself some wonderful veggies you like, roasted asparagus with some shaved parmesan cheese on top when they are done, some sauteed mushrooms with butter and garlic, a nice fat artichoke,dipping it into your fav thing..like melted butter or mayo..Don't say a word to him at all just eat and enjoy every bite. carry on as if your were eating potatoes or corn. no big deal...I do this with my grandkids when I want them to eat something and eventually they give in and ask for a bite..Then if they like it you have them..
kadesma


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 18, 2008)

kadesma said:


> As Andy said, just let him be..Fix his potatoes and his corn..But make sure to prepare yourself some wonderful veggies you like, roasted asparagus with some shaved parmesan cheese on top when they are done, some sauteed mushrooms with butter and garlic, a nice fat artichoke,dipping it into your fav thing..like melted butter or mayo..Don't say a word to him at all just eat and enjoy every bite. carry on as if your were eating potatoes or corn. no big deal...I do this with my grandkids when I want them to eat something and eventually they give in and ask for a bite..Then if they like it you have them..
> kadesma



Great point, DW did that and eventually my curiosity overcame me and I just had to try it.


----------



## DrThunder88 (Feb 27, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> You're right, Andy. He isn't a child. I'm a picky eater, too, and I hate it when people try to get me to eat stuff I don't like. But us women are bombarded with all sorts of guilt if our families don't eat a "healthy" diet. Sometimes it makes us worry way too much about what someone _else_ puts in their mouth. Thanks for reminding us.



She could tell him to stop _being_ a child, but that too might be counterproductive!

That being said, I don't eat bell peppers, mushrooms, or raw onions...that's about it though.


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 27, 2008)

If you grew up in my house you wouldn't eat veggies either.  My Mom, bless her heart, would open a can of the most disgusting veggies for kids to like (canned beets, spinach, green beans, etc) and heat them in a pan and place them in front of us and "force" us to eat them. There was no seasonings, butter, etc., open can plop into pan and heat.  Outside of corn and potatos I really didn't try other veggies until I met my husband's family.  His mom could make the most of  veggies.  Usually she'd use frozen or fresh---occasionally a can of green beans but she would rinse them and season them with sugar, butter, and spices.  Because I wanted to impress my 's DH family I would tentatively try something new and most of the time I really liked them.  Talk about a parade---they would make me feel like I had climbed Mt. Olympus.  No one forced me and I found that I liked most of them when I was allowed to call the shots.  Still can not gag down cooked spinach (but do like fresh in salads) or and "messes of greens".  Only way I will eat beets is in a great borscht.  So do give your BF some time and maybe he'll come around---meanwhile hopefully he's taking a safe vitamin supplement.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 27, 2008)

So you see i was right about real man not eating vegetables, that is why you love him because he is a real man, right?

Does he eat soups? Make a pureed(sp?) soup put vegies inside. Make sure he doesn't know about it. There is no way you can force some body eat something they do not like.

Start with that and then slowly try other things, but very slowly and do not get frostrated it will not help any. Try to add lots of dressings to a salad or make grilled vegies. Like a kebab with some vegies inbetween meat. Slowly you might change him, but slowly.


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 27, 2008)

If a man doesn't like something, 9 times out of 10 whining and begging are not going to get him to change. He doesn't like them. I'd drop the subject, if he wants to try something he will. If not, oh well. His loss not yours, if you are the only one cooking then thats his problem. 
And if it's your goal to change him, you're better off just finding a different one that needs no changes. It's not fair to either party to have to change someone or be changed.


----------



## Constance (Feb 27, 2008)

Buy him some multi-vitamins and quit worrying about it. Go ahead and fix vegetables for yourself, though, and perhaps one day he'll be tempted to eat a bite.


----------



## DrThunder88 (Feb 28, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> If you grew up in my house you wouldn't eat veggies either.  My Mom, bless her heart, would open a can of the most disgusting veggies for kids to like (canned beets, spinach, green beans, etc) and heat them in a pan and place them in front of us and "force" us to eat them. There was no seasonings, butter, etc., open can plop into pan and heat.  Outside of corn and potatos I really didn't try other veggies until I met my husband's family.  His mom could make the most of  veggies.  Usually she'd use frozen or fresh---occasionally a can of green beans but she would rinse them and season them with sugar, butter, and spices.  Because I wanted to impress my 's DH family I would tentatively try something new and most of the time I really liked them.  Talk about a parade---they would make me feel like I had climbed Mt. Olympus.  No one forced me and I found that I liked most of them when I was allowed to call the shots.  Still can not gag down cooked spinach (but do like fresh in salads) or and "messes of greens".  Only way I will eat beets is in a great borscht.  So do give your BF some time and maybe he'll come around---meanwhile hopefully he's taking a safe vitamin supplement.



Good point about canned veggies.  There is a color I associate with illness, and it's the color of canned peas!


----------



## goboenomo (Feb 28, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Leave him alone and stop bugging him about his likes and dislikes.



Emphasis on this.


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, I forgot to add canned peas in my list of Mom's disgusting veggies to serve.  You're right---compared to frozen peas they're g--awful.  Story to share....my mother was in one of the moods and decided that we were going to sit in front of the canned spinach and eat it.......my 2 sisters and I gagged (literally) over a bite or two and just looked at each other as prisoners before an executioner.  I even put the spinach on a piece of bread and poured ketchup on top to disguise the taste---DC wasn't even there for the rescue.  Wrong move for sister #2. She leaned over in her chair and in the moment it took her to do that I had dumped what was left of my spinach onto her plate.  I left happily and she sat in front of her spinach not ever realizing that the heap was a bit bigger.  Yes, it pays to be a big sister.


----------

